# My boy has a slow mom



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm definitely not the best trainer in the world. I don't have the patience for it. If things don't go smoothly I tend to get frustrated and walk away from it.

Almost everything Brody has learned has been in play (sit, paw, other paw, give me 10) sessions. "Lay Down" was totally defeating us. I couldn't lure him to do it, so I could mark the behaviour. Whenever I tried he'd just stand up and move instead of following the treat down with his nose and onto his belly. I'd get frustrated and just end trying to get him to do it rather than get mad at him/try to force him/etc.. 

At other times, he'd lay down while we were doing play, but I wouldn't think to mark the behaviour until afterwards with the "would have, should have, could have" thoughts.

So, anyhow, the other night while we were playing at bedtime (he likes to play a game where he chases my hand), he was laying down when I patted my hand on the bed in front of him AND I actually remembered to pair that with the "lay down" command and lots of praise for doing it. So, we've been working on that the last few days (with treats now) and he's now doing it!

So, at age 2 my boy has finally learned to lay down!

He's such a rock star! ha ha


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh the trials and tribulations of training. I wouldn't say you're slow, he will just do things when he's ready! I had a class yesterday and we were working on Shaping our dogs to stand on a duck taped phone book. Now mind you I have been working with Timmy on this all week, but I didn't bring our book to class and he for whatever reason didn't like the duck taped phone book in class. He barked at that book the whole time and wouldn't come close to it. Oh well, we just moved onto something else, go figure.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You are going in the right direction. Training is is important for your Hav's well being and for your own sanity.


----------



## m0rg4n (Feb 8, 2013)

Indy would do the same thing when we tried to lure him with a treat. 
A random person came up to us in the park one day to show us
(he spoke only German and my German is laughably pathetic).
He sat on the ground and made an arch with his leg (foot on the ground, knee up)
and would lure Indy from one side through to the other and give him a treat.
The next time he would lower his leg to make the arch smaller ... and smaller
until finally Indy would lay down - instant mark, treat and praise!
In a matter of five minutes this guy had taught Indy what I hadn't done in a week!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I think I'm a lazy trainer. Although two are harder than one. Mine dance nice and follow me . But that's about it. Well maddie retrieves a ball. You should see us on our walks they pull so hard I feel like getting a cart . Maybe its good for their muscle's ound: And it does make me walk faster.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

m0rg4n said:


> Indy would do the same thing when we tried to lure him with a treat.
> A random person came up to us in the park one day to show us
> (he spoke only German and my German is laughably pathetic).
> He sat on the ground and made an arch with his leg (foot on the ground, knee up)
> ...


That's a way I haven't heard of, but hey, whatever works!  Sometimes you do need to be inventive to find a way to get the idea across to the dog. We are working on go-outs and drop on re-call for formal obedience competition at the moment. It's AMAZING how many different ways there are for teaching these exercises. Our instructor says there is no "best" way, only the way that makes the most sense to YOUR dog. And that will be different for every dog.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

m0rg4n said:


> Indy would do the same thing when we tried to lure him with a treat.
> A random person came up to us in the park one day to show us
> (he spoke only German and my German is laughably pathetic).
> He sat on the ground and made an arch with his leg (foot on the ground, knee up)
> ...


We've used this exact method before and it worked beautifully. Even on some of our adult foster goldens!


----------

